# Jimmy the Painting Chimp



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/8014686/Painting-chimpanzee-draws-crowds-to-Rio-zoo.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was hoping they'd show some of his pictures


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Better to fling paint than poo, I always say.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Umm..after I saw what tha sick chimp did to that lady, all chimps,monkeys etc belong in the jungle....


----------

